# NuVinci replaced by a Rohloff was it the right thing to do !



## DUBOW (Jun 13, 2013)

I am in a quandary should I fit a 2 speed crank with the Nuvinci and be happy or should I replace the whole gig and get a Rohloff .Anyone been down this road your input thanks.

Dubow


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

The NuVinci lowest gear is pretty inefficient. Adding a two speed crank would just be a bandaid.

A safer bet is to just run the two speed and try and run it as many places as you can. There were three local climbs that I could not clean on a Hammerschmidt two speed bike, and only a few places where I'd really spin it out. I miss my two speed mountain bike. I'm riding a two speed pavement bike right now with a 68mm BB shell and an FSA Patterson crank.

Otherwise, yeah, I'd just straight pony up for a Rohloff. It's expensive but the safest bet for performance.

I was really happy with the shift nature of the NuVinci but was otherwise not long term impressed.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## DUBOW (Jun 13, 2013)

ChristianCoté said:


> Yes.


Hi thanks guys for the input , and agree with you and that will be the direction I will head next .I am a little disappointed with the lack response from other members . I am new to the forum and if this is as good as it gets' I doubt if I will hang around for long ,knowledge is power and should be shared ?.

Dubow NYC


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

DUBOW said:


> Hi thanks guys for the input , and agree with you and that will be the direction I will head next .I am a little disappointed with the lack response from other members . I am new to the forum and if this is as good as it gets' I doubt if I will hang around for long ,knowledge is power and should be shared ?.
> 
> Dubow NYC


Sorry for not giving you much.

It's a cheaper, less capable option compared to Rohloff in every way I can think of save perhaps one: it bears a helluva load, even moreso than the Rohloff. That, however, is a positive aspect that suffers greatly under diminishing returns, in my opinion, much like extremely hefty load bearing racks or frames. I have also heard some people compare its shifting performance to a Rohloff's favourably, but I think that's a YMMV point. Most people only ever report the slightest clunkiness in a Rohloff's shifting from the 7th to 8th gear, and vice versa, and it does not skip gears like Alfines can be prone to. In other words, the shifting is very good.

On the other hand, a Nuvinci will weigh noticeably more than even the heaviest possible Rohloff configuration, and over a pound heavier than the lightest. Depending on your bike, that can be substantial. Furthermore, the gearing range is substantially reduced compared to a Rohloff and, this being the most important point in my estimation, the lowest 'legal' gearing you can set it up for according to Nuvinci is roughly equivalent to a low to mid 30s chainring in a 1x configuration. Plainly, that's not very low at all and can really hinder it for some loaded touring and a lot of trekking use. It's also got more drag, though that's not really a big deal for me.

If you can afford a Rohloff, I would pull the trigger and never look back.


----------



## DUBOW (Jun 13, 2013)

Christian I was not pointing the finger at you re the lack of response ,I was of course pointing at the other members lack of input . I will say the Nuvinci is very well made up to a point ,with regard to the shifting mech assembly this is complete garbage including the twist shifter .
Re the 2012 hub interface hardware

N360H-HUBP-02
 Mechanical Hub Interface 2012
1 Plastic planetary gear at cable link hub end (junk )
2 The second cable lock piece at the hub end does not stay locked 
(total junk.)

3 The little bike window in twist shifter as about as useful as an ashtray on a motorbike .This should of been made of aluminum with no window and the cable linkage is rather weak with .

4 .5mm splines on the main shaft waiting to be stripped. Performance limited leaving you wanting more range .

5 Tech support from the company poor and unenthusiastic .My cables kept coming off the hub interface so I contacted Nuvinci and they said the would send me the latest hub interface the 2012 to replace the 2010 which had problems (this took three weeks and 4 calls to remind them).

The 2012 retrofit was taken off after 2 rides and the original was put back on after I modified it .The 2012 pieces did not even fit properly and would not snap in place ,I did not bother contacting Fallbrook Technologies ,why waste my time they feel its is ready for the market and customers! .

Dubow


----------



## formantjim (Feb 24, 2008)

I too have a Nuvinci and use it together with the Gates Center Track Belt Drive and find the granny gear just out of reach. I'm seriously going to lower it again by changing the gear ratio below the manufactures rating to be able to climb hills I can normally with the chain and derailleur.
The plastic gears in the twist grip and the 0.5mm splines might appear weak but I have done a couple of mountain bike races and it performed admirably. I love the smoothness and the maintenance free aspect and will continue to ride it. All the parts have worked flawlessly for over 2 years of use.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

I have two Rohloffs, one on the FS mtb and one on the CX, So glad that I went with the Rohloff.....No problems at all....and get smoother with age....


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

DUBOW said:


> I am new to the forum and if this is as good as it gets' I doubt if I will hang around for long ,knowledge is power and should be shared ?.
> 
> Dubow NYC


It might have something to do with the amount of people riding either hub on any mountain bike. There just aren't that many people out there. You are on the forefront of people who are willing to try it. These set-ups aren't widely used. No one is holding out on you, but they might if you keep being a dick about it. No one here is obligated to share anything with you. Leave if you don't like it. I won't be sad.


----------



## DUBOW (Jun 13, 2013)

GTR-33 said:


> It might have something to do with the amount of people riding either hub on any mountain bike. There just aren't that many people out there. You are on the forefront of people who are willing to try it. These set-ups aren't widely used. No one is holding out on you, but they might if you keep being a dick about it. No one here is obligated to share anything with you. Leave if you don't like it. I won't be sad.


Really your reply started out quite well precise and to the point ! and then you became the moderator and the internet police showing me the door . Just because you have a lot posts does not warrant the rude reply you posted to me . First amendment still alive in my house may be not in yours ? .Sometimes you have to shake the tree to get some fruit .


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

When it came to me determining what IGH hub I could find little about the Nuvinci except it was too high geared.
Made the choice easy and I went straight to the Hoff.
I read in here peoples experiences with the Shimano and for my liking there was just too many failures and disappointment. 
Yeah the Hoff is a big chunk of change but as far as IGH is concerned, it appears to be leader of the pack.
I'm a big believer in buy once and buy right.
I don't have a lot of patience so came to terms with having an empty pocket for longer than I'd have preferred reminding myself why, in the first place, I was looking at a IGH.
I returned to my laziness and I don't want to be spending riding time on maintenance. 
It was simple in the end. There was then, as now, way fewer problems and reported failures on the net of Rohloffs and that was enough for me.


----------



## gtoscott1970 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just placed an ad for my Rohloff in this forum and noticed your posting - give me a shout if interested... [email protected]

Link to ad:
Rohloff Speed Hub Disc Brake on Stan's Crest 29er Rim - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

DUBOW said:


> .Sometimes you have to shake the tree to get some fruit .


So you can be a dick to get results but its uncouth for someone to reply in kind? Got it.

That seems to be working great for you BTW.


----------



## DUBOW (Jun 13, 2013)

GTR-33 said:


> So you can be a dick to get results but its uncouth for someone to reply in kind? Got it.
> 
> That seems to be working great for you BTW.


Take a pill ,
You wont be so angry at the world !


----------



## DUBOW (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi to all that gave me insight in my quest for excelsior .Many thanks and Happy new Year .I am currently working on a deal with someone to buy their spare Rohloff .

Dubow


----------

